# Can budgies mood change



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

The budgies was more than comfortable with me this morning and yesterday. I was hand feeding them without any problem but I went today to do some work for one hour and came back they were scared and stressed too much. They don't even eat when I am present not even taking a nap. I put my hands on the cage they escape. I don't know but this is weird. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How new are your budgies? Give them a couple weeks to settle into the new environment, and don’t push them to be trusting of you. Birds are prey animals, and trust will happen slowly, and on THEIR terms. Back off when they are telling you that they aren’t comfortable. New budgies will often submit at first when they aren’t confident of their surroundings, and regardless of being new or not, semi-tame budgies will exhibit the behavior you’re experiencing. 

There is nothing ‘weird’ about their behavior. It is all normal. Trust happens in very small increments, over more time than you might expect. You must earn the trust of a wild prey animal on their terms, not yours. It is nothing like gaining the trust of a domestic pet like a dog. 

Please read the Stickies in the Taming and Bondong section. There is some great advice there. In fact, we have a wealth of resources here. We encourage all members to read the Stickies posts and Articles. They are full of current and reliable information, and you’ll find the answers to many common questions. We encourage members to be proactive and try to seek out the answers first, by taking advantage of our resources. If after reading, you can’t find the answer you’re looking for, then we’re happy to help you. Good luck .


----------

